# Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 vs Coopers Brewing Sugar



## panzerd18 (10/12/14)

Whats the difference between Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 vs Coopers Brewing Sugar?


Because they are both listed to contain dextrose and maltodextrin, with Brewing Sugar being cheaper.


----------



## tavas (10/12/14)

From the Coopers forum:
https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/8464/


Here is a summary of the Coopers sugars/malt:

Light Dry Malt - 100% light dry malt 
Dextrose - 100% dextrose 
Brewing Sugar - 80% dextrose, 20% maltodextrin 
Brew Enhancer 1 - 60% dextrose, 40% maltodextrin 
Brew Enhancer 2 - 50% dextrose, 25% maltodextrin, 25% light dry malt


----------



## panzerd18 (10/12/14)

tavas said:


> From the Coopers forum:
> https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/8464/
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for.

Thanks!!!


----------

